# Forest fires



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Folks

As we enter the fire season, some of you might find this useful: Forest Fires todayâ€™s status report 

Also, let's not forget to support the Bombeiros who do and sacrifice so much to keep us safe. 

You can become a supporter of your local Bombeiros simply by giving them a few Euros a year and/or you can donate any unwanted items to them which they then sell for funds and in times of big local fires, they're always especially grateful for donations of soft drinks such as fruit juice and milk.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

If you feel there is a potential for a serious fire risk such as overgrown, unkempt, bracken or fern growth etc that may directly affect the safety of a resident, or other person / livestock, then these guys are the official, very proactive, wing of the G.N.R. to be contacted......although, and definitely, no money needs to be submitted.

GNR Guarda Nacional Republicana


----------

